# Hyperlink's in Sig's



## Ecthelion (Jul 11, 2002)

This is probably a really easy question, but I want to know anyway. I try and try and try to get a hyperlink in my sig, but I CANT DO IT! How do you do it???


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 12, 2002)

[ URL=url goes here]Text Goes Here[ /URL]

Copy the above code and past it into your signature. You'll need to take out the space in front of URL and /URL (it's there so you can see the code).


----------



## DGoeij (Jul 13, 2002)

*Dances around*

I knew that, I knew that! I'm so smart!


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 13, 2002)

Thanks, but I still have a problem, you can click on the hyperlink, but it always says cannont show or whatever. What do I do for that?


----------



## ReadWryt (Jul 13, 2002)

You need to replace the words "URL Goes here" in the URL tag with the actual URL of the link...Like "http://****" without the quotes...in other words the address of the link.


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 13, 2002)

So is 45 the number that I put in to go to the Dark Legion? If not I am clueless.......


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 13, 2002)

You'll need to paste the url and not just the forum id. So, paste this http://www.thetolkienforum.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=45 where you have 45 and it should work.


----------



## Ecthelion (Jul 13, 2002)

YEAH! IT WORKS! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 13, 2002)

No problem Nain.

I just love it when a plan comes together.


----------

